# Just finished Fallout 3. What next?



## Voley (Feb 6, 2009)

Can someone recommend something similar?

Really loved Fallout 3 but the ending's come round a bit quickly. I like a bit of shooting and stuff but the RPG element of Fallout appealed, too.

Any other Xbox 360 games you think I might like?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Isn't there an add on for it?


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, something to do with liberating Alaska or something.

I'd like to have a go at something else, though. I don't know much about Xbox games, don't follow the press or anything so was hoping for a recommendation of something along the same lines.

Doesn't matter if it's been out for a while - it's unlikely I'll have played it. GTA and Fallout3 are the only games I've ever really got into.


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 6, 2009)

erm, bioshock, less rpg-y but similar retro-futuristic aesthetic
http://www.bioshockgame.com/


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

ohmyliver said:


> erm, bioshock, less rpg-y but similar retro-futuristic aesthetic
> http://www.bioshockgame.com/



yeah, bioshock is a good game...


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2009)

Ooh, yeah. like the look of that a lot, ta.


----------



## Voley (Feb 6, 2009)

Just bought Bioshock.

Thanks for the recommendation - looks ace from the trailer.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm playing through Bioshock at the moment. It's really good. I'm not that far in, but so far I've noticed it has pretensions of being a bit RPG'y, but really it's just a shooter - a very good shooter mind.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

I liked it but it does get quite tense.  And the misery and squalor is unending.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 6, 2009)

NVP said:


> Yeah, something to do with liberating Alaska or something.
> 
> I'd like to have a go at something else, though. I don't know much about Xbox games, don't follow the press or anything so was hoping for a recommendation of something along the same lines.
> 
> Doesn't matter if it's been out for a while - it's unlikely I'll have played it. GTA and Fallout3 are the only games I've ever really got into.



oblivion


----------



## Sunray (Feb 6, 2009)

Go back to a save point before the end and complete all the other stuff.  

How about finding all the Bobble heads for instance.


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

Mass Effect is quite good.


----------



## Voley (Feb 7, 2009)

Sunray said:


> Go back to a save point before the end and complete all the other stuff.



Yeah, I'm doing that. After 'completing' it, I remembered the whole bit with Three Dog that I'd previously abandoned as too difficult. I'm tooled up enough to do it now.

Fallout 3's ace, really enjoyed this one.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm being really nice at the moment, so I plan to go back with a different character and be an utter cunt to everyone when I'm finished.


----------



## Voley (Feb 7, 2009)

My brother's done that. Played the whole game evil and is now having another go as some kind of saint. I was 'very evil' throughout mine. 

I enjoyed playing it that way but it did mean I was too nasty to get some of the more interesting characters as followers.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 7, 2009)

If you actually roleplay consistently there is a lot of content you lose out on. The last thing I did was enter that slaver encampment, whatever it's called. I could theoretically have agreed to bring them back slaves in exchange for admission, and then probably gotten subquests there, but there was no way that that was in character.

Being level 18 or so I just went in with the Blackhawk to free the poor enslaved children, but the people I popped heads off in VATS all had names and probably loads of history and dialogue attached. (Come to think of it, if I'd played "nasty" I would never have gotten the Blackhawk in the first place. I just would have been "you know what? fuck your violin, lady, so what have you got that I can steal?")


----------



## Sunray (Feb 7, 2009)

Put it this way, the people at Bethsuda are evil fuckers.


----------



## Voley (Feb 7, 2009)

I was so evil by the time I got to Paradise Falls that the slavers were coming up and offering me money food and stuff. I didn't feel too good about that. So I killed them all. It's important to remain in character, I think.

Have you got the 'Bloody Mess' perk? It's stomach churning!


----------



## Sunray (Feb 8, 2009)

I think the hardest setting is where you stay neutral because that requires constant micro management.

There is a perk that requires you to stay that way.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 8, 2009)

Interestingly enough, I set out on my second go to be as evil as possible.

Of course I blew up Megaton and before doing so, massacred everyone in town so I could plunder their goods before destroying the place.

Problem is, I kept being overcome by remorse and carrying out good acts.

I too hated the fact that I was renowned in slaver circles, so wiped them out and freed everyone!

I hit level 20 with Neutral Karma this time.

I ended up - seemingly not by conscious choice -  roleplaying as someone who had no problem stealing anything and everything he wanted if it would be useful but whom, after the Megaton incident at least, shied away from harming innocents if possible.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, I still haven't finished Fallout 3, or bioshock.....or Mass Effect...............or Obilvion...or Fable 2 for that matter  

I need to be in the mood for these games, mass effect is the hardest one for me to get into, then bioshock, then fable, then fallout and the oblivion.  I loved oblivion   I got into that hardcorely, but then I got GTA 4 and I havent played it since


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> I ended up - seemingly not by conscious choice -  roleplaying as someone who had no problem stealing anything and everything he wanted if it would be useful but whom, after the Megaton incident at least, shied away from harming innocents if possible.



Whoah. You've 'found yourself', maaaaan. 

Via the medium of Xbox games.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> I ended up - seemingly not by conscious choice -  roleplaying as someone who had no problem stealing anything and everything he wanted if it would be useful but whom, after the Megaton incident at least, shied away from harming innocents if possible.



you're such a pussy.  you did the same thing in Oblivion.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 8, 2009)

NVP said:


> Whoah. You've 'found yourself', maaaaan.
> 
> Via the medium of Xbox games.



I am such a nerd.



tommers said:


> you're such a pussy.  you did the same thing in Oblivion.



I _know_



Mind you - it's pretty sad that you actually remember that...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Damn, I still haven't finished Fallout 3, or bioshock.....or Mass Effect...............or Obilvion...or Fable 2 for that matter
> 
> I need to be in the mood for these games, mass effect is the hardest one for me to get into, then bioshock, then fable, then fallout and the oblivion.  I loved oblivion   I got into that hardcorely, but then I got GTA 4 and I havent played it since



Heh I love RPG's but the above is kinda what happens to me, I love being able to pick up and play different games. Also, since setting up the 360 online I haven't played a single player part of any of the games I own, multi player is far more fun for me.


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Mind you - it's pretty sad that you actually remember that...




You were my dark brotherhood guru.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm trying to sell my mint copy of Fallout on Amazon, but some cunt keeps undercutting me to the point no one is going to make any $$$. Aren't people smart.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 8, 2009)

Sell it on ebay then?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2009)

Awesome Wells said:


> I'm trying to sell my mint copy of Fallout on Amazon, but some cunt keeps undercutting me to the point no one is going to make any $$$. Aren't people smart.



How much you selling it for?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

games are for playing not profit...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> games are for playing not profit...



If he's selling it after buying it I doubt he's making any profit...


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm enjoying Bioshock, btw. Thanks for the recommendation.

Ordered Oblivion too. That sounds good. I like being about 3 years behind everyone else with this stuff - Oblivion only cost me 12 quid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2009)

Played the demo for Bioshock, it really didn't grab me at all...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Played the demo for Bioshock, it really didn't grab me at all...



oh mate you are totally missing out on one of the greatest games for the xbox.... really...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> oh mate you are totally missing out on one of the greatest games for the xbox.... really...



Really? It just felt very uninspired, plus the combat wasn't fluid, it felt like it wasn't sure if it was a RPGesque shooter or a straight forward FPSer...nice graphics though.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Really? It just felt very uninspired, plus the combat wasn't fluid, it felt like it wasn't sure if it was a RPGesque shooter or a straight forward FPSer...nice graphics though.



yeah i have no idea why they give the first level as a demo it's really unrepresentative of the whole game...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 6, 2009)

Got F3 today, looking forward to getting stuck in this weekend...


----------

